# Fresener Questions



## BayouBoy (Jun 25, 2009)

Since most of the people in this industry are entrepreneurs, I think it is fair to say that we feel sympathy when someone’s business collapses that they spent a lot of work building. But let’s not look past some key things that Scott admitted himself in his letter. First off, the Freseners racked up $3,000,000 (that’s millions) in debt before Hirsch came into the mix. In addition, the Freseners made the decision to offer a money back guarantee – but failed to refund $500,000 to people they made this guarantee to that already returned their printers. This means the customers were either out that money or even worse, were paying a lease on a piece of equipment they no longer had. Finally, say what you want about having the best intentions… but there are reports on this forum that US Screen had customers tell leasing companies that the printer was installed so US Screen could get all the money upfront before they even shipped the printer. This is not an honest thing to do nor is it a standard practice in this industry. At best they either shipped the printer several weeks / months later after receiving the money (which means people were paying on a lease before they received a printer) or never delivered any product at all. All of these practices happened before Hirsch came in. 

Scott admitted to taking money on approximately 125 printers that he had not shipped before he signed the deal with Hirsch. It was widely known that US Screen was about to close its doors in August of 2008 and stayed open only because Hirsch came in and paid some of the creditors off. This means that if Hirsch did not come in, there was 125 printers that were probably not going to be shipped and $500,000 in refunds that the customers would never see.

Say what you want about the bad economy… bad business decisions… whether someone was a pioneer or on the bleeding edge… or any other excuses – the practices described above are inexcusable and passing the blame to another company no matter what promises were made shows a lot about the Freseners’ characters. The Freseners have shown they lack the ability to run a business properly with the closing of the screen print business, the reported first bankruptcy of US Screen and now this one. Yet people still think highly of people with this record? They are good marketers… but a horrible and unethical business owners.

Whether the acts above reach the level of fraud and theft, that will probably be for a court to decide. Hopefully the ones that have a legal claim against US Screen will be able to find some remedy. The only saving grace is that we now have forums like this that can help provide warning to new people coming into this industry about doing business with them. Alternatively, the Freseners have the ability to make their customers whole by participating in THIS FORUM to help the T-Jet owners keep their printers running and pass the proceeds of the books/DVDs to a fund to pay back their debts. By participating on this forum and not their own, it will show that they are doing it for the right reasons and not for their financial gains. Time to step up Scott, Pat and Mike… the industry is watching!


----------



## IMadeThisShirt (Mar 19, 2008)

I am one of those whose life was completely and permanently ruined by US Screen. Scott can please try to sue me for libel- I have nothing.

I lost my business, job and home.


----------

